# To tether or not to tether?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

With the reports of a few members dropping gear overboard lately, and the topic of tethering rods being raised, I thought we'd run a poll to see how many actually tether their rods all the time, sometimes, or never. So which is it?

For the record, I've never tethered my rods and I've (thankfully) never lost anything. Yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi

When I first started out I did.

Now I don't bother, probably because I fish protected waters that aren't too busy with other boats.

I have some great hobie ones, took them off just the other day as they were annoying me.

Cheers


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You beat me to it Davey.

I tie off everything, every time after losing a (crap) rod first trip. Haven't lost any big gear since, but it hasn't stopped me ditching any number of lures etc. I have a small stainless split ring cable tied to every rod below the reel, and have added snap clips to both ends of paddle leashes so I can easily remove as required. Now I need some fancier gear to retain.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

the only thing tied to the yak is the paddle, havent lost anything since the ill faited surf launch of 2006 I just dont like the idea of having lines everywhere if i do go over and its hard enough with the little space i have without bts of rope everywhere. If you dont tether in a stink boat why do it in a kayak.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't tether anything, I find it a pain...

But I learnt a critical lesson.... if you take anyone else fishing, tether everything to the boat! including the kayaker!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I tether everything except me on the yak.

I don't like spiral cables and velcro, so use nylon cords looped at both ends [paddle is rope]


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have so far dropped my rod off the side twice in 4 outings. I am using a rack raider in flushmounted rod holders, so theres my problem


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Because I mostly fish outside, unless it is dead flat I tie my rods or stow them in the hatch on the way out. Once out past the break, I tether them to the yak. Mind you I have 2 knives handy just in case I tip over and get tangled up - 1 strapped to my waist and the other bungeed to the yak. I now have a diving knife strapped to my leg as I mysteriously lost the bungeed one.

Several times now I have been winding a rod in when the other goes off like a fire cracker and I've plopped the first one in my lap to play the fish on the other one, only to find it dangling several feet underwater by the end of its tether when I'm finished. Thank you Mr Alvey! Actually, the eggbeater took a brief dip the other day as well  .

Matt


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

At first, I tethered everything, was scared of my home made kayak tipping over :shock: . I now have a massive amount of confidence in it so don't feel I need to. Haven't even come close to tipping it.

The only thing I tether now is my digi camera as this is something I don't want to loose  and I use a paddle leash.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Offshore I tend to tether rods,

Used to tether in local freshwater lakes but with the rod extenders I use in the flush mounts I feel confident I wont lose one unless my Paddle hits it, saying this I keep my net on the side I store my paddle ( I even tether my net to a rear bungie ).

If I use 2 rods in the rear mounts I tether both...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I leash my paddle & rods. Too many fokes I know have said "It will never happen to me" - and then ... opps.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

In the creeks I dont usually bother, but in the open bay defiantly.
I use a 1.5 mtr length of 120 ld nylon with a crimp loop at the reel end and a stainless steel clip at the other. Yep they get in the way lots, but I'm used to it now. I also use a lash on the paddle and since loosing my last one  I tie off my lippa.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Not worried about tipping over or losing rod on the troll but juggling a net, fish, rod/s and pliers or grippers anything can go over. I use super light bungee which trails in the water, long enough that it doesn't restrict but with a little stretch there if you need it and a snap clip.
Hate them but can't imagine going without them. My paddle is the only thing on a coil tether, on hook up I throw the paddle overboard and out of the way.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I tether everything, mostly with 3 or 4 mm cord with loops on each end & stainless snap clips. My paddle is the only thing on a coil tether & it stays across my lap when fighting a fish so I can use it to steer or do some one-handed paddling to turn the kayak, it's never gotten in my way.

If going out on to the big blue I tether myself to the kayak with 5 metres of cord which lives in a pocket on the seat backrest. Camera is tethered to my PFD, as is my whistle, mirror & a pair of pliers. Cloth catch bag, donger, net, small gaff & two or three rods tethered to tie ponts behind me. A tackle bag, knife, cutting board (sometimes) are tethered up front, to my drink holder strap between my feet.

If going in or out through a wave break, as much as possible is put inside the hull.

The cord tethers seldom cause me any problems and have saved me losing gear a number of times.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

everything is tethered except one thing an thats me


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I tether just about every thing and sometimes my self depending on the wind and location i use small diametre bungee, velcro and plastic type dog clips.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I used to have some very crappy rod holders, and every time a decent fish hit, the rod and reel was in the water (if not caught mid air), and the tethers saved me rod reel and fish on several occasions.

I have not at this stage ever tethered myself to the yak, but perhaps will one day if the conditions degrade unexpectedly.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I tether because I'm a clutz.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

When launching or returning through surf, even a small break, everything except me is attached to the yak either by tether or other means. On numerous occasions I've rolled completely, mainly when coming in, and have yet to lose anything valuable (my dignity is worth little these days). When fishing in the Noosa estuary, however, I don't bother tethering my rods as most of the time I'm fishing in 1m or less of clear water.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

if it doesn't float it is tethered to me (camera) or the yak, even in flat smooth water just in case and because stuff sinks so fast....

cheers


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I tether my paddle, and my tackle, I don't tether my rods at the moment - but I'm going to start just as soon as I can get some leashes.

Every time I reach for a rod, or go to put one back in the holder, I'm waiting for the "plop!" :lol: That could well be over $500 in one hit 

I think they're a great idea.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I've lost two untethered rod and reels in the last 12 months. Both went over the side in unimagined circumstances that had nothing to do with fish or even much stupidity. ( Beware a loose but snagged line that suddenly comes taught while dangling under the reel of another rig).

Twice bitten, now I tether. Guys who dont tether just havent lost enough gear yet. But their time will come. :wink:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

don't tether myself....  
I know I should...Paddle is the only thing tethered when going outside...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I try to remember to tether my rods and tackle box and camera , however in actual practice i only normally end up tethering the camera, unfortunattely i hate the rods being tethered when i'm using them , and then when i put one back , i forget to clip it up , in rough water , i thether the paddle to the yak , that way if i go in , i have hold of the paddle and the yak cant be blown away from me .


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I will teather my rods when ever I am trolling, both fresh,saltwater and offshore. It's not worth loosing hundreds of dollars worth of gear by not tying it down.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i tether everything thats loose, surfboard leg rope on the paddle, lip grips and net definately with shock cord and aluminium carabiners. also only tether the rods when offshore or rough conditions. tackle boxes are in the middle hatch so they won't disappear there!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Almost all of my kayak fishing is in the ocean, so I tether everything. I learned a very expensive lesson early on and I don't want to make the same mistake again. I had just launched from a mothership and was in the process of attaching the tethers when I rolled. A momentary lapse in concentration resulted in several hundred dollars worth of rods and reels sent to the bottom. Its just too easy to drop things over the side.

It took me a while to come up with just the right tether set up. The tethers are arranged by length and function and they stay attached to the eyelets at all times. I can quickly and easily move rods between various rod holders and they are never untethered for long. I am going to make a new set of color-coded tethers to make the arrangement a little more manageable. I have nine tethers behind the seat (2X trolling rods, 3X other rods, gaff, landing net, game clip, survival bag). I also keep a long tether on the side of the cockpit for my "active" rod. It is a good idea to keep a nice sharp knife on your PFD just in case you get tangled up in the tethers. If the launch or landing involves big waves, I try to stow as much as I can below deck and remove the unused tethers.

I have a long, heavy tether with a SS snap link that I use to attach myself to the kayak. This is only used if it is windy and I think that I might get separated from my yak if I were to go over the side. I use a rod leash at all times, except when going through the surf.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

currently never, but from now on, always

although i like buying new gear, i really didnt enjoy loosing my old gear


----------



## Kermit (Jul 1, 2007)

As I am a newbie, an a klutz to boot, if I dont have it tethered I will drop it over the side.... (or is it that fella Murphys fault?) anyway, as I can lay my hands on stainless steel wire rope, an spring clips, that is what I use for all my gear, if it drops it wont sink too far! Everything is tethered to my crate behind me, dosent seem to get in the way.


----------

